# Best medical college of Punjab ??



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Wah medical college claims on their website 'Top ranking medical college of Punjab in 2011-2012.'
Wah Medical College

what i want to ask is ; 'on which ranking they base their claim' ??

is Wah better than CMH ??

& can anybody please tell me the last year merit of WAH ??#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Every medical college claims to be the best,its business in which such tactics are used...
How the inocent bit you said bro...
Wah no doubt good but its never best...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Every medical college claims to be the best,its business in which such tactics are used...
> How the inocent bit you said bro...
> Wah no doubt good but its never best...


brother! no medical college officially declares itself the best 1 . . 
its not an innocent bit, rather a surprising thing .

what i want to know; will you guys rank CMH above WAH ??#confused


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Shifa is.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

talib said:


> Shifa is.



yeah! i'm also of the opinion that Shifa is best in punjab, beause modular based curriculum followed by Shifa is far better than our UHS system...

how will you compare it with AMC?#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Wah medical college claims on their website 'Top ranking medical college of Punjab in 2011-2012.'
> Wah Medical College
> 
> what i want to ask is ; 'on which ranking they base their claim' ??
> ...


What was the merit?#wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> What was the merit?#wink


which merit are you talking about ?? #cool


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> which merit are you talking about ?? #cool


Last years wah MC merit!#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Last years wah MC merit!#confused


i'm myself searching for the last year merit ...

here is a useful thing, it can give you an idea of FSC/Alevel scores of students at WAH admitted in 2009-10. #roll

http://dev.plexushosting.com/pmdc/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=G98VFKjz4TI=&tabid=212&mid=684


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Very good anas!
Helpful but no mcat marks or aggregate'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

THanks lite_lord... you can only find aggregate marks in merit lists of previous years.

here is a link from pmdc website, you can find FSc/Alevels marks of students admitted in various medical colleges of pakistan since last 5 years.

Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'm myself searching for the last year merit ...
> 
> here is a useful thing, it can give you an idea of FSC/Alevel scores of students at WAH admitted in 2009-10. #roll
> 
> http://dev.plexushosting.com/pmdc/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=G98VFKjz4TI=&tabid=212&mid=684


Thanks but unfortunately i can understand what it means!#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

I really do hope i get to WMC because i want to go there bad!!!!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> I really do hope i get to WMC because i want to go there bad!!!!


dear azra and anas this email is received by me from WMC

It is intimated that closing merit 
for last year (Session 2010/2011) was 77.22% (aggregate percentage) please.


Regards
Manager
Students Affair Deptt/WMC
(Lt Col (R) Dr. Anjum Iqbal)


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> dear azra and anas this email is received by me from WMC
> 
> It is intimated that closing merit
> for last year (Session 2010/2011) was 77.22% (aggregate percentage) please.
> ...


ThankS for sharing DocYasir..

CMH & WAH both are military medical colleges & are among the best in punjab, 
the high merit is almost equal in both...#yes


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankS for sharing DocYasir..
> 
> CMH & WAH both are military medical colleges & are among the best in punjab,
> the high merit is almost equal in both...#yes


right#yes but anything can happen!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> dear azra and anas this email is received by me from WMC
> 
> It is intimated that closing merit
> for last year (Session 2010/2011) was 77.22% (aggregate percentage) please.
> ...


ITS EZRA BRO!!!! and ohhh im screwed!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> ITS EZRA BRO!!!! and ohhh im screwed!


oops! so ezra there are so many colleges WMC is not the only! dont get screwed#grin


----------

